# Why do drywall joints crack in garages?



## Weelee929 (Jan 4, 2006)

Alot of the taped joints in my garage are cracked. Both wall and ceiling. Is this common? Is it due to temperature? My house is only 3 years old. If I mud over them will they crack again? Is there anyway to prevent them from cracking? Any info would be greatly appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## THEBIGPUNN (Sep 11, 2005)

no way to prevent the cracking. your right temperature changes, moisture in the garage and foundation settleing. now that the house is a few years old i would mud over them.


----------



## johnwhowe (Oct 14, 2005)

most garages only have a tape coat applied, thus making them weak and easy to succumb to temperature changes. perform the block and finish coats and it should not occur again.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Retaping with the mesh tape helps also


----------

